# Wifi & cloud storage apps



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there an app that let's you store stuff on your computer, and then use a wifi connection to treat your computer like cloud storage? Kind of like an FTP, I guess.

With the smaller storage space on the nex7, and wifi at home, it would be nice to be able to stream content via wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. http://goo.gl/5aw5n. "Android App in development', so no native app for android, but you can still stream from the web address, synclib.com, on the n7. I plan on using this service frequently for movies and music on the n7, as I can tether to my phone for internet access.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you looking to stream media? There are many ways to do this but since EVERYONE has VLC (right?), you should be able to set this up easily enough. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vlcforandroid.vlcdirectprofree&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS52bGNmb3JhbmRyb2lkLnZsY2RpcmVjdHByb2ZyZWUiXQ.. I saw it featured on Droid-life or Androidpolice recently.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been using Plex for our home network - the Android app isn't free, but I love the GUI and one server installed on my desktop lets me stream to my phone, the wife's iPad and iPhone, both of our Rokus, our PS3 and all of our laptops.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I've been using Plex for our home network - the Android app isn't free, but I love the GUI and one server installed on my desktop lets me stream to my phone, the wife's iPad and iPhone, both of our Rokus, our PS3 and all of our laptops.


I quite like XBMC, which plex is a fork of.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

XBMC was on my short list when I was investigating media server solutions, but a good friend of mine told me that Plex plays nicer with a wider range of devices, so I took him at his word...never tried XBMC myself.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome nice replies. Sorry it took me so long to get back.

I mean, I'm wanting to do the works, stream media, keep roms and mods and stuff, apks. Basically just easy access to whatever I have on my computer when I'm at home. I'm doing fine on space on my gnex right now, but since I got my replacement I've kept it pretty bare bones and still have used over five gigs on it. I plan on using my tablet as my new toy with experimenting and flashing roms, plus media so I know I'll need to be conscious about how I'm using space. But if the options are decent enough for wifi streaming, then I will probably just go with an 8 gig.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

check out AirDroid in the Play Store too - it doesn't offer any media streaming options, but it does let you connect your phone or tablet to any computer on the same network via wifi. I use it at home to push files back and forth from my Thunderbolt to my desktop.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, air droid is the shit, I definitely planned on using it for moving my roms and mods and stuff back and forth while I'm at home, but I needed something I could use to watch five movies in a row on my 7, without having to take the movies off of my computer.

How do FTP's work? They just offer the file for download, no streaming right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Oh yeah, air droid is the shit, I definitely planned on using it for moving my roms and mods and stuff back and forth while I'm at home, but I needed something I could use to watch five movies in a row on my 7, without having to take the movies off of my computer.
> 
> How do FTP's work? They just offer the file for download, no streaming right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, File Transfer Protocol is for...file transfers. There are other protocols for streaming however, e.g. RTSP (Real Time Sreaming Protocol).


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Oh yeah, air droid is the shit, I definitely planned on using it for moving my roms and mods and stuff back and forth while I'm at home, but I needed something I could use to watch five movies in a row on my 7, without having to take the movies off of my computer.


gonna recommend Plex again - the Android app is still not free, but after you install the server client on your computer and let it build the library, you can play back anything it scanned without transferring.

ERIFNOMI recommended XBMC, which got a lot of kudos from my friends that run an HTPC - I haven't used it and I dunno how it plays with tablets, but it's certainly worth a look too.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

number5toad said:


> ERIFNOMI recommended XBMC, which got a lot of kudos from my friends that run an HTPC - I haven't used it and I dunno how it plays with tablets, but it's certainly worth a look too.


I was just getting side tracked because you mentioned PLEX. There isn't an Anroid version of XBMC. Just wanted to clear that up before shit hit the fan.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

number5toad said:


> gonna recommend Plex again - the Android app is still not free, but after you install the server client on your computer and let it build the library, you can play back anything it scanned without transferring.
> 
> ERIFNOMI recommended XBMC, which got a lot of kudos from my friends that run an HTPC - I haven't used it and I dunno how it plays with tablets, but it's certainly worth a look too.


Right on, I definitely don't mind paying for an app that'll turn my tablet into a half a terabyte while I'm at the house. It sounds like a pretty sweet app I'll def have to check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Right on, I definitely don't mind paying for an app that'll turn my tablet into a half a terabyte while I'm at the house. It sounds like a pretty sweet app I'll def have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Psh half terabyte? You've got a ways to go. I'm sitting at 4.5 TB right now not including my OS SSD and any externals.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Psh half terabyte? You've got a ways to go. I'm sitting at 4.5 TB right now not including my OS SSD and any externals.


Holy crap man!!!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

what the fu-


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hah, I knew someone was gonna chime in when I said that. Mines not all that impressive, they are old hard drives too.

How big is the ssd drive you have? Those things are awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hah, I knew someone was gonna chime in when I said that. Mines not all that impressive, they are old hard drives too.
> 
> How big is the ssd drive you have? Those things are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


120GB. It's perfect because I used to do a ~100GB partition the OS anyway and keep all my data separate. Makes things much easier.

And yeah, they're awesome. I built a new computer and came from what was mostly an HP system with some other parts thrown into a nice case to my current custom rig, at first without a SSD. I had an Intel Q6700 @ 2.66GHz (core2quad), GT240, 6GB DDR2(?) RAM. Then my new build was all custom: ASUS p8z68-v lx mobo with an Intel i5-2500K at @3.3GHz, GTX 570, and 8GB DDR3 1600 RAM. It was a nice jump in performance but most noticeable during games (obviously). Then I got that SSD and it's a completely different beast. It's fast all the time. I have all kinds of useless startup programs that I really don't need and it still usable as soon as I put my password in. No sitting at the desktop watching things slowly start up, it's instant.


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Psh half terabyte? You've got a ways to go. I'm sitting at 4.5 TB right now not including my OS SSD and any externals.


Ha! That's nothing I am running 42TB right now. 8TB of movies, and two diff NAS's one with 20TB and one with 12TB of ripped Movies/TV SHows. So i will for sure want some thing i can move those around with. Girlfriend uses here iPad, so it gets all the movies via iTunes.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

When it comes to movies and TV I'm a pretty big fan of Qloud. It's been working great for my phone, even over 3G. You just specify what folders on your computer you want to be available and BAM you are done. Start up the app on your phone and you'll have those folders ready to go. I use it for movies, but you can also use it for music (haven't tried it).
I'd say at least give the free version a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been playing around with options. Downloaded PLEX, and I feel it's, decent, but 3G video is not do-able but music sounded great over 3G . Wifi is necessary for movies, and even then the android app has some refining before it's awesome.. PLEX left me looking for more options.

If I am going to leave my PC on all day for PLEX, (at this point don't feel inclined to drop the $ on NAS), I'm thinking $9.00 for splashtop HD http://goo.gl/Bc74e may be the way to go.. Watch the video in the play store and you'll see why. Leaves all the processing to the computer, your just mirroring the display on your tab. Kind of like a proxy....Looking forward to trying it out.

EDIT:

Current version of Splashtop HD, does not work with the N7 as is. A version 2.0 of the app should make it compatible..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Gunthermic said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Current version of Splashtop HD, does not work with the N7 as is. A version 2.0 of the app should make it compatible..


What about Splashtop THD, the Tegra version?


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What about Splashtop THD, the Tegra version?


didn't see it mentioned, although I bet its a no go.. would like one of these people who have one now to try it out.. source: http://goo.gl/i3NTd


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not bad. I'd be afraid of failures though...


Naw, have several drives doing nothing but back up of the movies. spent way too many hours/months encoding them, to include burnign out 3 dvd players and 1 hard drive.. lol


----------

